# Hunting in NJ



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm in NJ and want to get Copper out on some birds. I am not a hunter but willing to learn and just concerned about the right way to introduce him to the sport without me screwing it up. Allot to do at once. Need a gun, a safe place to hunt, someone to help us from making mistakes (at least the ones which can easily be avoided).


----------



## jcbuch (Oct 15, 2009)

Where in NJ are you? I live, hunt and train in NJ. There are many places and people to learn from in NJ. 
How old is your dog?
What is your level of experience in training a hunting dog?
Are you looking for a hunting dog? A field trial dog? Or just to introduce your dog to birds?

These are just a few questions to possibly help you get going in the right direction

Joe


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

I am in Warren. Looking to hunt him and maybe some trials if it goes well. I'm not experienced at training hunting dogs but have trained before. I haven't shot over him yet, and will not until I'm more comfortable were he is in the process. This is where I need help. He has worked briefly with a scented dummy and is very birdy. He was introduced to pheasent and retrieved. It's hard for me to judge where he is or should be in this process. I would like to get him out with someone who knows how to train a hunting dog, not just a guy who hunts. I have heard about many guys who got this wrong.


----------



## jcbuch (Oct 15, 2009)

Linescreamer

I responded to your pm. Please feel free torenumber, my number is in the pm. 
Based I what you said I feel you are taking the right approach. Your dog is still young but the time to start is now. 

Joe


----------

